# Replacing RAM - Will I need to reinstall Win7?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Umm the answer would be No. Only if you replace the Hard drive, would you have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Why do you think the RAM is bad? Bad RAM usually shows up as errors in the Windows event log, spontaneous reboots and/ormachine freezes.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

You can look around the internet, there are plenty of free RAM testing utility programs out there.

But even if you get a RAM error, you shouldn't have to replace all 16 GB of RAM, only the one bad module. (Match up the new module to the others.)

The brand of RAM *shouldn't* make a difference, so long as the specs of the RAM are exactly what the motherboard requires.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

jimn01 said:


> Why do you think the RAM is bad? Bad RAM usually shows up as errors in the Windows event log, spontaneous reboots and/ormachine freezes.


It's a photography related issue that I have been battling for a few months now. I'm getting a ton of corrupted RAW files when transferring from the card/camera to the PC. 

I've already ruled out that the problem is not: 


not the camera (tested between 5 different Pentax DLSRs (3 different models (K7, K5, and K3), 
not the SD cards, (tested between 6 new cards (formatted both in PC and/or in camera, makes no difference), 
not the hard drives (tested between 4 externals), 
not the card readers (tested 3 of those),
not the USB3.0 transfer cable, which connects the camera directly to the PC, 
not the processing software that I am using, (tested between 2 different versions).
not the video card (upgraded after the corrupted files started, and still getting them with the new card)

I'm sure there may be a couple other things that I am forgetting, but that's the jist of it.

I cannot duplicate the corrupted RAW files on my 2nd PC. This tells me that the problem is hardware related. When googling for the causes of corrupted RAW files, everybody says that it's either an issue with the SD cards or the PC's RAM. I've ruled out the SD cards, so now I am going for RAM. Maybe my RAM isn't "bad", but maybe there's some sort of compatibility issue with Pentax RAW files. 

I have had BSOD errors, but maybe once every 3 months at most. 

I built this PC from a bare case in 2012. Other than the corrupted files and occasional BSOD, I haven't had an issue with it. I couldn't remember if changing the RAM to something different affected the Windows install, so I had to ask.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would be looking at the SD card, Card Reader and cable then. RAM is not going to affect transfer of files from a device.

If RAM is bad, you are going to start getting a lot of BSOD's or not able to boot.

Clonezilla Live has Memtest 86+ with it. Majorgeeks.com has programs for checking SD cards and also recovery software.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ZZZZZ said:


> You can look around the internet, there are plenty of free RAM testing utility programs out there.
> 
> But even if you get a RAM error, you shouldn't have to replace all 16 GB of RAM, only the one bad module. (Match up the new module to the others.)
> 
> The brand of RAM *shouldn't* make a difference, so long as the specs of the RAM are exactly what the motherboard requires.


Looking around the Internet for software is how you pick up malware disguised as a supposed tool or piece of software. Majorgeeks.com is the best place to get trusted software. Especially utilities.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> I would be looking at the SD card, Card Reader and cable then. RAM is not going to affect transfer of files from a device.


Please reread my post. Those have already been tested multiple times. 

Here's 2 threads that I just pulled from a google search about corrupted RAW files:

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1602083

A few responses suggest RAM.

http://photo.net/digital-darkroom-forum/00dnrK



> The OS allocates RAM to use as a file system buffer, and during large transfers you could be hitting a defective area of memory. Depending on where it is, and what kind of problem, it may not be the sort of thing that would crash a computer regularly, but it could be enough to flip a few bits in a file during a copy.
> 
> I was seeing something similar a couple of years back, and when I tested it turned out that my second (the higher address) memory module had developed a fault. I replaced the RAM and it fixed it.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Looking around the Internet for software is how you pick up malware disguised as a supposed tool or piece of software. Majorgeeks.com is the best place to get trusted software. Especially utilities.


"Look around the internet" to sites _*such as*_ Majorgeeks. There are plenty of other reliable sources, too. 

I'm not going to do 100% of RockStar's homework for him.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I do not go by google searches when someone is needing help. I gave you the reasons why this is happening.

If you want to replace the RAM that is fine. SD cards and USB cables along with USB ports and SD card readers are known to fail.

Always start with the culprit, which is the SD card, USB cable and Camera.

If your RAM was bad. You would not be able to even use the computer, let alone would start getting BSOD's when the OS starts trying to use bad memory blocks.

Of course I have been doing this for almost 40 years, so what do I know.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ZZZZZ said:


> "Look around the internet" to sites _*such as*_ Majorgeeks. There are plenty of other reliable sources, too.
> 
> I'm not going to do 100% of RockStar's homework for him.


I do not do their homework either. But at some point we still need to stay along with them to make sure that they are not going to bogus websites and getting the right resources.

I live this stuff all day long. I deal with servers and also working right now on getting a Sensor package to work with a Raspberry Pi, to send over to a farm in Myanmar.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Greg is correct, the problem most likely lies with either the USB cable or the SD cards.

When they are plugged/unplugged it causes wear in the delicate conductive layer of their respective connectors.

If used enough times to wear the GOLD off the connection points the signal is garbled badly. 

Try to use a new USB cable, to test this and be amazed at the cheap easy fix.


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

In post #5 of this thread, I have already said that I have confirmed that the USB cables and SD cards are not the source of the problem. The USB cables and SD cards were brand new. There's nothing rubbed off of them, and there is nothing delicate about the cards I use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again you have done it on the same machine. You need to use another machine to rule out the problem. Also you are looking at that software can cause the fault, along with *cough*, *cough*, Windows.

Trust me, it is not the RAM or any other hardware, unless your Hard drive is starting to go out, that would be the only other item that you would be looking at.

Depending on the age of the camera, the SD card, the computer, when the install for Windows and associated software was installed, you are talking about a lot of places to go look at to figure out which is the culprit.

As long as you are using the proper Class SD card (most cameras now require Class 10 for professional model DSLR's). You should not have any issues. I only use Samsung and SanDisk Class 10 SD cards for what I use them for. I have yet to have any issues with the cards as much as I read and write to them.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Again you have done it on the same machine.


Again. Post #5.



> I cannot duplicate the corrupted RAW files on my 2nd PC.


This is using all of the same stuff on that 2nd PC.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

And again I have stated what you need to start looking at. Your post #5 just proves that you believe what it cannot be. I have given you everything that you need to know to troubleshoot this issue.

It can either take you a day to find the issue or a week, depending on how much time and effort that you put into it.

I am done discussing this at this point, because you want to argue about what you think that it may be, even though as I have stated before, that I have almost 40 years dealing with this type of work. I eat, sleep and deal with it all day long. I have had customers who have brought over new RAM and ended up finding out that their Hard drive or other item was the culprit.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

And again, I have told you what I looked at and tested between two different computers. You fail to read the entire post and then claim that you know everything. It's you who wants to argue. I only asked a simple question. Go take your meds.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep arguing with yourself. The more time you sit here spinning your wheels arguing what you think that it is, when I know what it is after dealing with this stuff for almost 40 years. I do believe that I know what I am talking about when it comes to troubleshooting these problems.

You could have probably found the problem out by now, if you were not posting to yourself.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Memtest ran for almost 4.5hrs. After 13 passes and zero errors found, I ended the test. I then went into my BIOS to change boot priority so it wouldn't boot from the flash drive. I started Windows and each time that I get to the login screen it gives me the BSOD error. It has done it 5 times in a row now and I shut the PC down. Memtest may not have found any errors, but it has helped them show up. It did not BSOD this much before Memtest. As with the 1st post of this thread, I suspect the RAM.

As proof that memtest was ran, because I am sure gregzoll will argue it, here's a pic I took with my phone part of the way through and a pic of the BSOD.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Keep arguing with yourself. The more time you sit here spinning your wheels arguing what you think that it is, when I know what it is after dealing with this stuff for almost 40 years. I do believe that I know what I am talking about when it comes to troubleshooting these problems.
> 
> You could have probably found the problem out by now, if you were not posting to yourself.


It doesn't take 40 years to learn of you move variables to another pc and cannot replicate the issue and try new equipment on the trouble pc and still get the error then it isn't the that equipment. If the problem doesn't migrate then the problem is where it originated.

And I know plenty of people who have done stuff wrong or backwards for 40 years and some how always came out on top. I would check the ego at the door and listen.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why are you messing with the Bios. as for the BSOD. Download "Who Crashed" to give you a more user friendly report on the dmp.log.

Also try resetting the RAM. You may have to blow out any dust.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Why are you messing with the Bios.


I put Memtest on a flash drive. Had to go into the BIOS to tell the PC to boot from the flash drive first, otherwise it would just boot into windows.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you done a DEEP scan of your system to detect any MALWARE, VIRUS, OR HIJACKING? 

If all your periforals perform accurately on a separate system, there is a malfunction on your main one.

RAM is a possibility, but so remote that I feel that the problem lies elsewhere.


ED


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Serious question - if you built this system in 2012, chances are a bit of the hardware is obsolete, (the RAM likely is) so would it be worth it at this point to just build or buy a new system?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

spaceman spif said:


> Serious question - if you built this system in 2012, chances are a bit of the hardware is obsolete, (the RAM likely is) so would it be worth it at this point to just build or buy a new system?


Hardware does not go obsolete until you can no longer get drivers. Just because a system was built and sold in 2012 does not mean that it is automatically broken.

It is like telling someone with a car older than a 2009 when Cash for Clunkers came around, that their vehicle was no good for the road and people actually were gullible to feed off of it.

I have a Dell Inspiron 537s running Windows 10 with zero issues. Matter of fact, I still have a 25 year old laptop downstairs still works and can run XP or Lightweight Linux distro's.

The OP issue is not malware, nor is it obsolete. They need to go through the troubleshooting steps I spelled out to find the problem and fix it. That means that they have some homework to do, instead of keep posting on this . When they are done, then I expect them to update with ehat thr problem is.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The answer to your question is NO. You will not need to re-install windows after changing the RAM. Your computer BIOS might pop up with the change but after you approve it once everything will fine.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Hardware does not go obsolete until you can no longer get drivers. Just because a system was built and sold in 2012 does not mean that it is automatically broken.
> 
> It is like telling someone with a car older than a 2009 when Cash for Clunkers came around, that their vehicle was no good for the road and people actually were gullible to feed off of it.
> 
> ...


It's obsolete when it no longer performs up to the demand, drivers or not. If I want to run the latest Photoshop and I am trying to do so on a computer that won't handle it, it's obsolete.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

spaceman spif said:


> Serious question - if you built this system in 2012, chances are a bit of the hardware is obsolete, (the RAM likely is) so would it be worth it at this point to just build or buy a new system?


If you would only reveal who you really are, knowledge-wise!:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course, I meant Extraterrestrial Intelligence.:glasses:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Nik333 said:


> If you would only reveal who you really are, knowledge-wise!:biggrin2:


I wear a mask and a cape for a reason!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What I am not sure about is whether replacing several pieces of RAM all at once will trigger the need to re-activate Windows.

If too much of the hardware is changed, Windows thinks it has just been reinstalled on a different machine against anti-piracy rules even though you did not go through the motions of reinstalling it.

Some hardware goes obsolete because it cannot be upgraded far enough in terms of amount of RAM or hard disk size. For example if the motherboard has only two memory module sockets and the kind of RAM comes in at most 512 MB sticks and you want/need 2GB of RAM to go with the new word processor you just bought.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

AllanJ said:


> What I am not sure about is whether replacing several pieces of RAM all at once will trigger the need to re-activate Windows.


Windows won't care that you changed the RAM, so long as there is the same or greater amount of RAM as there was before, and that the new RAM meets the specs of the motherboard.

Changing RAM doesn't "count" as a hardware device change. People add more RAM all the time. 
.
.
.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's an example of the corrupted files I was getting. Notice the bottom of the pic is white with pink lines. Sometimes, the corruption was worse and the whole bottom half of the picture would be pink. 










I swapped my 16gb Crucial Ballistix memory out with 16gb G. Skill RipJaw memory. Specs are identical between brands. Then transferred over 1400 RAW files at around 29mb-32mb each from my camera cards. Out of all of those, I have zero corrupted files. Before swapping memory, I was getting loads of corrupted files from the same cards, with the same camera, with the same cable, with the same external harddrive, on the same PC.

A non-corrupted example of same pic transferred after swapping memory:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool pic, brah!!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

spaceman spif said:


> Cool pic, brah!!


Thanks. That's only 1 of 16 from the series. Here's the rest, if you're interested. It's a Yellow-Crown Night Heron catching and eating a blue crab.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/amdn/albums/72157666375974314/with/27168224052/


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Those are amazing! Some high quality gear to take those pics, I would imagine!

Plus, I don't see sights like that very often here in Ohio. :wink2:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

spaceman spif said:


> Plus, I don't see sights like that very often here in Ohio. :wink2:


Thanks. :thumbsup:

Considering the distribution range of the Yellow-Crown Night Heron, I am willing to guess that you've probably never seen one unless you've travelled towards the South/East coast. But, you do get a lot more of the more colorful songbirds that I only have a slim chance of seeing in March and April.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

I did see a Baltimore oriole the other day in the woods behind my Mother's house. Very rare seeing one of those! I tried communicating with it (Hey, Mr. Ripken! Get out of that tree!).

What's been really cool is the last few years there have been bald eagle nests sighted around the Dayton area. I found that out when one flew right over my van as I was driving home from work.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

spaceman spif said:


> I did see a Baltimore oriole the other day in the woods behind my Mother's house. Very rare seeing one of those! I tried communicating with it (Hey, Mr. Ripken! Get out of that tree!).


 :laughing: Funny! The Baltimore Orioles come here in the Spring Time, though the only place I have been able to find them is Galveston. I have only ever seen 1.



spaceman spif said:


> What's been really cool is the last few years there have been bald eagle nests sighted around the Dayton area. I found that out when one flew right over my van as I was driving home from work.


I know they breed and nest in Canada during the Summer. But, Ohio is pretty close when you have wings, so maybe it could be climate or habitat that's bringing them further South. Also, it's another bird, I have only ever seen 1 of, and it too was flying over when I seen it. I kept up with all of the bald eagle sightings during raptor season, and when people were spotting them close to my house, I still couldn't find one to get in front of my camera lens.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Tell Canada if they give us back our eagles they can have their @#$% geese back!!!!


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling the ram? You might have had a bad module, or it could be it wasn't seated right.


----------



## speedtechlights (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are changing only the RAM then you won't need to reinstall your windows, the software is kept on your hard drive. But if your problem is on your motherboard then you'll have to install the new drivers.

Only changing the HDD will force you to reinstall windows.


----------

